# Transmission watch-dir on ftp [FreeNAS]



## pustar (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello.

Sorry for my bad english

I use FreeNAS0.7RC2 is based on FreeBSD7.2

I want to make sure that the "Transmission" would have to crawl remote ftp folder for new torrent files.

I tried to do this as follows:

mount a remote ftp

curlftpfs ftp://user:password@hostname.ru /mnt/ftp

check all normally mounted and content normally displayed in mc or WEBgui built-in file manager.

Then appoint a "Transmission" channel autoscan folder / mnt / ftp and save on ftp torrent file, but the "Transmission" does not respond to this and download does not start (((

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2009)

pustar said:
			
		

> I use FreeNAS0.7RC2 is based on FreeBSD7.2


http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## pustar (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you, but there I have not found the answer.
I think that you can consider my question on the example of FreeBSD?
I do not know much FreeBSD and am trying to understand why the "Transmission" does not see the contents of a mounted ftp folder or folder itself?


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 2, 2009)

Although FreeNAS is derived from FreeBSD, it contains many customizations. Therefore, they aren't the same. Try the FreeNAS forum instead.


----------

